# I'm new here



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello FF - it is so fantastic to find online support. Everyone is so nice and understand what we're going through. My husband and I have been TTC for 3 and a half years. I fell pregnant in May after being on clomid for four months. Sadly I miscarriaged at 10 weeks. To be honest I've been an emotional wreck since and feeling 'empty'. I went back on the clomid but had to come off as I had a bad reaction to it. We have a IVF consultation at Barts in November so fingers crossed. Would be lovely to hear  from anyone for general advice and chat. Good luck everyone. 

Kaz x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

hi Kaz 
welcome to ff hope you get all the support you need on here hun
the girls on here are all great
Frw


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

hii ya kaz
i am new here too. found out about FF in the newsletter at liverpool womens hosp. i am currently on day five of the down stimulation injections - i have three weeks of tummy jabs to go and i feel like a pin cushion. also feeling a bit yucky and got my period to boot!!!! does it sound like im going on, i am grateful to have this opportunity and we have everything crossed. hope all goes well at barts in nov.


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hiya Vin (have I got that right?!)
Ouch! That sounds a bit painful. Do your do your injections? My husband was warned that he may have to do them! Good luck with your treatment and keep us posted how you get on.
Kaz x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

vinand shaun
is this your first tx hun

Kaz im sorry to hear about your misscarriage hun that must have  been so hard


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Vin and Shaun

Sorry going to sound totally dim here but what is tx? Starting to get used to the abbreviations FF use.
Kaz
x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

tx is treatment hun
Frw


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Right! Got it! Yes it is our first IVF treatment. I had a lap in July which showed one tube was clear but the other possibly blocked. We are gutted we're having to go through this as everyone around us seems to be able to get pregnant at the drop of a hat. We are looking in to adoption too as we were thinking about this before we knew we were going to have problems having children. Good luck to you guys, I just wish we didn't all have to go through this it just doesn't seem right. Especially when everyone here is just SOOOOOO lovely. Kaz x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

aww thanks Kaz love

where do you come from hun is it clomid you are doing this time?  or other tx
Frw


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

hi Kaz hun sorry i am thick i just noticed you said it was ivf you are doing so sorry
where is it you come from hun 
im from scotland


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

kaz
hubby was gonna do injections but then i saw him injecting our horse and decided against it!!!! he is great at hugs though


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

I live in Essex (no jokes please!!) I used to live up north in York but met my husband down here.

So great to chat tonight and so pleased i joined FF. Can see I'm going to get hooked!


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

kaz
we are in wales - no sheep jokes!! seems ff has the whole country covered, great to hear how other area health auth take care of this issue


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi kazzy

I live in Essex what part are you from? Welcome to FF by the way

love kImx x x


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Kim

I live in Leigh-on-Sea. How about you?

Kaz x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi I am on Canvey Island have you ever been here.
I know Leigh on Sea not too far from me at all.

Love kImx x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Vinand shaun is it ivf you are having hun 

Kaz when is it you start ivf? is that hospital good?

Kim hi there

sorry have never been to essex but have been to wales and loved it

Frw


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Kim

Never been to Canvey but know it. Really good to know someone going through the same lives so close. Am I right by saying you have a little boy and trying for another? I am 36, TTC for 3.5 years, clomid for 6 months, miscarried at 10 weeks (May) Totally devastated when I micarried and cried everyday since. Starting IVF in November at Barts. Have you ever had IVF?
Kaz x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Yes i had Ive at Barts. I'm not having tx now as too old and too skint.
Who are you seeing at Barts? i found them all really lovely.

love kImx x x


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hiya, I can believe it re the skint issue. IVF costs a fortune. We're having the first one on the NHS then self funding is we're not successful. Not sure who we are seeing yet as it's our initial consultation so we're seeing loads of people! Better go and get some sleep. Really good talking tonight. Take care and speak soon. Kaz x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well let us know how you get on. Is it the all day consultation?

Love kImx  xx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes - we go there for the whole day. So I think we'll be getting the wine out when we get back home!!! Really scared as I so want this to work but know that for some it's just not meant to be. I think it is so wonderful that despite all your heartache you did have a little boy - he's sooooo gorgeous.
Kaz x


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

frw
it is ivf we have started, last friday, not really sure what to expect or how i will feel but have found the message board to be a valuable source of helping me put my thoughts together and make some sense of it all. cant believe how scared and anxious i feel - usually such a brash, gung ho type of gal!!!! 

i felt worse on the lead up to starting the ivf, couldnt sleep at nights cause i was anxious and panicking, which then made me depressed. think now we are doing soemthing i feel a little more in control - 

thanks for all your kind words at the very begining of what i am sure is gonna be a long journey.

love and hugs


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi
Vinandshaun

i understand where you are coming from i was so scared when i started tx i think it is the unknown that scares you but we do get through it and if we are blessed enough to get a bfp it will be well worth all the worry stress and uncertainty.

I really wish you all the luck in the world with your tx will look forward to seeing your progress in it all.

Take care
Frw


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi kazzy44 and welcome to the site 

Good luck with the IVF

Kate xx​


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi again everyone

Just to say a big thank you. Last night was the first time I have ever used FF. Today I felt so much better just knowing that I am not alone. I always knew that infertility is a common problem but actually talking to you guys who are going through the same as we are has been of great comfort. Even though I'm not especially religious, I did have a word with the man 'upstairs' last night for all of us. Keep strong and remember you are never alone in this. Good luck everyone. Kaz x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Kaz 

Just wanted to say i am glad you felt you could talk to us first time and all if you need someone to talk to you know where we are
love Frw


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello everyone
Just to say hello and to see how you all are. Just wanted to have a chat with anyone really as feeling pretty low. We have our first IVF consultation on Tuesday and I'm feeling really scared. I'm trying to be positive for our first treatment but have no idea what to expect and also trying not to get my hopes up too much. I just don't know how much more of this I can take, I want more than anything in the world for my gorgeous husband to become a dad. I admire you all so much for keeping going and know the pain that you are going through. May all of us one day achieve our dream of being a mum (or dad) in the meantime hugs and love to you all. Kaz x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Kaz

Sorry to hear your feeling down hun, anything you want to talk about that will help you please say we are here to help in any way we can.

Frw


----------



## Marie1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Kazzy

Big hugs to you, it's hard sometimes and you aren't alone in feeling the way you do.

We had our first consultation for IVF today and I was a bit anxious about it.  But we came away feeling really positive.  The nurses and doctor were all great and went through everything in a lot of detail.  We didn't feel pressurised or overwhelmed (although there is a lot of info to get your head around), and we feel so much better about it all now.

For us, like many, IVF is our only chance.  So we'll see how this cycle goes, we feel like we've really been given a chance finally.

I hope everything goes well for you too, let us know how it goes, and good luck.
Sezzx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hiya Frw and Sezz
Thank you so much for replying so fast. Just feeling scared really but like you said Sezz I'm sure we'll feel better once we have been for our consultation and know when we will start treatment. Wishing you all the best with your IVF cycle and please do let us all know how you get on - we're all routing for you! Frw - I guess some days you just wake up and the 'black cloud' seems a little larger than usual!! I am normally such a positive person but just feel right now that I can't seem to think about anything else. Take care and thank you SO much for your replies it really means so much to talk to people who know how I'm feeling. Big love. Kaz x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

hi girls

Kaz  i meant to say have you tried the chat room yet i am on there most nights if you fancy trying it there are quite a few girls go on.  maybe you could think about it you dont have to though if you prefer threads i know what it feels like as far as feeling depressed hun it isnt easy

talk anytime
love

Frw


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Kazzy

Feeling low is normal as your in unchartered territory 

I hope that after some lovely replies your feeling more positive 

I get aprehensive even now when having appointments, I hope that your first consultation is a positive experience, let us know how you get on 

kaz do you have any history of tests/investigations that have bought you this far?
are you having your treatment privatly or on the nhs?
heres a link to the IVF threads
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Wishing you lots of     & a spinkle of 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Kaz and welcome to FF  

Wishing you a positive experince when you have your 1st IVF OPA.  
  

I found that whilst having investigations under a general gynaecologist I received no support or empathy. When we had our 1st IVF OPA the story was so different. We received lots of excellent information, the consultant and nurses were very supportive and kind. I think they appreciate the real issues behind the truama of what we're going through as it's their speciality.

After our initial OPA I also felt positive as I then had a plan that I could work towards. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope your dream comes true. 

Gaia x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear kaz
Sorry that you are feeling so low and I can quite understand - reading peoples stories makes me want to weep - I have heard so many people get pregnant recently by ivf so hopefully you will be one of them. 
its not really an option for us now at age 42 and we have to pay with only 5-8% chance of success(age and one child) but i now wish when we saw the consultant in jan  05 that we had gone for it.  I know it will be hard but you must keep positive (easier said than done)
I stumbled across this site yesterday and think that it will really help as everyone is going through similiar experiences.
good luck
susie


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello girls, just wanted to say thank you so much for all your support. It means so much to me to know that we're not alone in this. I feel heart broken for all for us and just wish we weren't having to go through this. Just wish I could stop crying!! but then they do say it's better to deal with emotions rather than bottle them up. Thank you so very much. I shall keep you posted regarding Tuesday and good luck to you all too, let me now how things are with you. Kaz x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

hi kaz

emotions are normal hun, and yes crying is an outlet so doesnt hurt crying hun,

how long have you been married hun we are 5 yrs past

shona


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hiya Shona
Good to get your message thank you (again!!). We've been married for just over 4 years. I am so lucky to have a wonderful husband and at the moment we are really trying to spend quality time together as we know that IVF can be and likely to be stressfull and very emotional. He's a gem. Take care and hope you are okay. Are you guys leaving fertility tx until Jan 07 then? Kaz x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Kaz

Yeah we are having time out hun starting fresh in the new year

best of luck for tuesday if i dont speak beforehand will see how you get on hun

shona


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello everyone
Hope you are all well and sticking in there. Had IVF consultation at Barts today and feeling totally shattered. All went well and hopefully starting IVF in January. Just feeling 'numb' about the whole thing really. Thought I'd come home feeling elated but I don't. Maybe it's because it's the first time anyone has actually told us that our chances of concieving without IVF are very low. I know it sounds silly because we've been trying for 3.5 years but it's a shock when you hear it. I just feel so angry that we are all having to go through this it just doesn't seem fair and I do wonder sometimes just how do we have the courage to keep trying. I know there are worse things in life that can happen but when you want something as much as we all so clearly do it's just so hard. Christmas is coming up which is going to be really tough as has miscarriage in May and so would have been due. Feeling really low and just wondered if there are any other girls out there starting IVF in Janurary too or anyone else who has felt flat after IVF consultation? I know I should be positive as both my husbands and my screenings came up as normal so we are really lucky, I think it's mainly because we're just so tired. Thanks for listening and SO sorry to moan but just really needed to get it out. Love Kaz x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Kaz
So sorry you feel so down-I think that and feeling angry are normal but hopefully you will feel better real soon.
I think this site is going to be excellent support for you (and me)over the next few - just cruise some of those stories and you realise that we are not alone.  I agree it seems so unfair when others just have to look at each other and I have seen so many pregnancys and births but when I come on here I realise that there are so many of us in the same boat and that we are here for each other.  If you possibly can keep positive - yes I know its hard but whilst spending time on here last friday whilst lying in bed after by basting with IUI I searched a few sites and the positive thinking came up a lot.
Take care and keep your chin up I will write again soon
love
susie


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Susie just wanted to say thank you so much for your lovely message, it really did help. Most of the time I am pretty positive I think it was just a long, tough day yesterday so took its toll on us a bit. I do need to get my head around things and make myself more positive than I have been. Good luck Susie - not sure if I have read this correctly but are you on the 2ww? Keeping my fingers crossed for you, sending you lots of    . Take care and thanks so much again Kaz x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Kaz
My pleasure - we are all here for each other its just we don't perhaps always log on - I read through all your messages yesterday and although it seems an age ago it is not really and so much as happened - thought you needed cheering up and know that sometimes just knowing others are thinking and caring is all it takes!
Yes I am on the 2ww had a huge row with the in laws not good for the process but has kept my mind of it this week.
Think the second week is the worse and trying not to get my hopes up too much with sore boobs etc.
Since coming here feel better because this is somewhere I can outlet everything.
Trying to find my way around and get to know people but still so glad I found this site and so might everyone else be as I won't be telling them all the details.  Found myself quite short with people today not sure if the injection to make you ovulate makes you extra hormonal but thats my excuse.
Take care and good luck and lets all try and keep our chins up.
love
susie


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Girls

Kaz hope your feeling better now   tx can get you down sometimes hun but there are people who care

Suszy best of luck hun         for the rest of your 2ww

xxxxxxx
love shona


----------

